# making decals



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone out there making decals?? I'd like to know what printer, paper and draw programs are recommended.

Dave


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I make decals sometimes. I don't have an ALPS printer - I just use a color laser printer. The laser printer means I don't have to worry so much about sealing the decals like with an ink-jet printer since the laser toner is not water soluble. I get the laser decal paper in 8 1/2 by 11 sheets from a seller on evil-Bay. I use both white decal paper and clear decal paper, depending on what I need it for. For drawing, I use Photoshop or Illustrator.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Dave, if you wont my Two Cents here dude, I would tell you that Finding The Right Software seems to be the real key here to me for a good job that is my friend, IF you going to do your own Custom decals that is, .....You might wait tell Pete responds to this message as well here to, because He seems to have it down MORE THEN MY SELF on that for a good layout program, But I use a few deferent software's my self to do that job really, "But IT IS A TRICK" I will tell you that much right off the bat Dave.

And as far as the decal paper goes, (Water-Slide) Scott just send All there really is to know about that for all of us, And he is Right On the money as well with his answer, We all seem to use that kind of printer as well, Being the ALPS printers Covers more colors and all, but is so COSTLY IN PRICE so we all go with a lazier printer for that reason, and IF YOUR GOING TO BE copying Factory Decal sheets, there are some tricks to that as well to know before preceding to far dude.....So Get all the information you can from Anyone who responds to this message "first" on that and Put it all together to come up with a game plain for your self is l can really tell you on that point my self Dave....lol...it's kind of tricky is all..

But I Use "Adobe Photo Shop" as well as "Surething Decal maker PLUS" for the most part for my custom decal programs, as well as One or two other programs to lay them out on a good printable sheet before Printing really, Then about the same paper Scott just told you about to print them on, .....8 - 1/2 by 11 inch Sheets as well for that seems to be the best, So not much waste in printing then for the reason on the size,....And Treating them with a Good Clear spray Sealant to stop runs Like Scott said as well, and use a decal setter on application is all to set the decal on the build after that....

There is much More to it then that really Dave, But My biggest problem is Finding a way to Lay them out on a Sheet that saves room and works quicker really, Before I put them on Water-slide my self, because I Cant find the best program for that really,...Other then that, There's nothing to it I should think, So good luck and let me know what I CAN DO TO HELP MORE THEN THIS INFORMATION DAVE, because I WILL BE HAPPY TO HELP if I can......."WHOOP WHOOP"........










*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

...I think I just did a little deal on decal the Testors decal film somewhere...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=330997&page=33

Scroll down to post 491.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I've printed my own for several projects, the only problem with inkjets or color lasers is that they will not print white, so you'll have to print your decal on white paper and cut out any clear spots, unless you paint your model white then you can use clear paper, but decals printed on clear paper will not show up on a dark surface.
I've used Photoshop and Paint Shop Pro and sometimes Adobe Illustrator
to create or edit decals.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

John F said:


> I've printed my own for several projects, the only problem with inkjets or color lasers is that they will not print white, so you'll have to print your decal on white paper and cut out any clear spots, unless you paint your model white then you can use clear paper, but decals printed on clear paper will not show up on a dark surface.


John is right - clear decals won't show up on a darkly colored surface. You can either print them on white decal paper as he mentions, or you can print them on clear and also cut out just the outline on white decal paper - you lay the white decal paper down where you want the decal to go, then put the clear decal on top of that.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Again if you read my short post about working with white decal film and making the background around your decal close to the color of your car you can get around putting them on dark surfaces.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I'm picking up either a brother or HP color laser today (same dpi for each but the HP is a bit more and has a different toner/drum system. (replaces drum with toner??) and a coral draw program. Still not sure what paper to use, but that will come. Thanks again -- any more suggestions welcomed!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

When do it yourself decal paper came on the market it was almost all for laser printers. Now it seems that more is intended for ink jet. You can not use one paper in the other machine. I use the Testors paper (ink jet) and it works very well, even with cheap printers. Bare Metal Foil also offeres some very good decal paper.


----------

